

Show HN: my collection of HN plugins - duiker101

I created this 3 plugins to create a better personal experience with HN, they are not made to create a nice UI, in fact, it might make it more confusing, but they help me to find more interesting things to read and have a general better experience.<p>HNTagger: https://bitbucket.org/Duiker101/hntagger<p>Tag users, there is also a file with some tag ready to be used. I like knowing who am I talking to, like if it's a dev of some company, a marketing person etc..<p>HNNewest: https://bitbucket.org/Duiker101/hnnewest<p>Highlights on the /newest page the posts with some comment or more than 1 point. Also highlight Ask HN, Show HN and text posts.<p>HNReRead: https://bitbucket.org/Duiker101/hnreread<p>Shows the number of comments/score since you refreshed the page(orange) or when you opened the thread(blue)<p>There is also the HNBox, which is all of them together: https://bitbucket.org/Duiker101/hnbox als avaible on the Chrome store
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hnbox/bphebkcfkkmdemhbbomehjbopofkhmib<p>This plugins were created for me but I hope will be helpful for someone else also.<p>Enjoy.
======
duiker101
clicky:

HNTagger: <https://bitbucket.org/Duiker101/hntagger>

HNNewest: <https://bitbucket.org/Duiker101/hnnewest>

HNReRead: <https://bitbucket.org/Duiker101/hnreread>

HNBox: <https://bitbucket.org/Duiker101/hnbox>

HNBox on chrome:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hnbox/bphebkcfkkmd...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hnbox/bphebkcfkkmdemhbbomehjbopofkhmib)

